# Aqueon Betta Falls



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like Aqueon put out a new 'fish tank' for betta lovers a month or so ago. I really really like it! Perfect for showing off more than one betta 

Have anyone seen one of these set up? Just thought I'd share.










Aqueon Â» Betta Falls Aquarium Kit | Products


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Kind of a cool idea. Dunno if I'd keep fighter fish in it though. The boxes are pretty small (probably 5 inch cubes... not really what I'd call a forever home) and the total volume isn't great either. I wonder if there's space for a heater? 

Still... it's got a filter; so it's probably a step up from the usual.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Do they mean two gallons per container or overall?


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Pretty sure it's overall.

Edit: Video here. Looks like it does have space for a heater; so that's nice. Still pretty small though.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thought it was 2 gal each container - which would be right for 16" across. That would be ample space for the bettas. 2 gal total would be quite small.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

If that's the case I'm shutting my 5gal down... if it isn't an arm and a leg. I like the idea. One filter for 3 stunning bettas is what attracts me. I have no quarrels if it is 2gal per container. XD


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Fishy_Addiction said:


> If that's the case I'm shutting my 5gal down... if it isn't an arm and a leg. I like the idea. One filter for 3 stunning bettas is what attracts me. I have no quarrels if it is 2gal per container. XD


Just watched another video: 0.4X gallon per container. Water moves under the clear containers from one side to the other to be pulled back up for the waterfall affect (probably another 0.5X gallon worth for total of 2 gallons). Looks like that's where you put all your equipment, heater, etc.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

They have a white one on display at Aquariums West just passed the cashier if you wanted to take a look in person.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

ive seen them. if the water is flowing with a filter underneath the platform..then they get the benefit of the total volume of water and filtered. so basically 3 bettas for 2 gallons total. id say that would make for happy bettas. you could also add a bit of live plant to help clean the water . ive seen them..they are very nice looking. 
Aqueon is coming out with a lot of very nice products.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

my thoughts are it looks like a really expensive fancy snail set-up, i guess it depends what one is comfortable keeping a betta in.
but the concept is a 10/10 in my opinion.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

What a beautiful setup! it almost makes me want to get some bettas 



Reckon said:


> Just watched another video: 0.4X gallon per container. Water moves under the clear containers from one side to the other to be pulled back up for the waterfall affect (probably another 0.5X gallon worth for total of 2 gallons). Looks like that's where you put all your equipment, heater, etc.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

nigerian prince said:


> my thoughts are it looks like a really expensive fancy snail set-up, i guess it depends what one is comfortable keeping a betta in.
> but the concept is a 10/10 in my opinion.


Exactly. My betta doesn't really seem to use all of the 2 gal container he's in. I think the Betta Falls would be even better if they doubled the compartments to 0.8gal each.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

It's plastic ( or acrylic?) so I'm not a fan but it's an interesting idea. If they increased the size to closer to 2 gallons each and made it frosted glass between the compartments I'd be in!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

My bettas are in 0.5 gallons (not filtered) and are happy. I really saw them perk up after scaping the tanks. I would not suggest it for beginners though. Like mentioned before, they have one on display at Aquariums West with 3 absolutely drop dead gorgeous white crowntails. (I drolled hard).


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I'd feel bad. My guy doesn't move around a lot, but when he does he motors. I would definately like to see a 2gal min per container. Really hope they do because I would love to be able to have that many in one setup with one filter. xD


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Personally, I'd probably feel more comfortable with 5 gallons as a long term setup. More space is definitely better. My old guy got pretty good use out of his 5.5.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

My LFS has a betta falls in display at the front counter and I was in there today but said they have to only turn the filter in for about an hour a day, the flow is too much for the bettas otherwise and they keep dying. Maybe better for something that likes a higher flow... Dwarf crayfish? I know regular crayfish live in fast moving streams no problem but would probably be too big.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That doesn't sound good...wonder if there's a setting on the pump. I have a little aquaponic tank and the pump has a setting .


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

There is the opportunity to make a bigger tank. :-D lol. Add a dial for the filter and make an overall 6gal capacity. XD


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe one could mount it on top
Of a 60 gallon tank and have a pump flowing water in and out back into the 60 gallon. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks impressive set up. One big disadvantage with this though is if one fish have ich or other type of decease. Sharing one filter and water would mean trouble and possibly losing all your fish


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I asked a person that owns that setup and he said it is nice but when it comes to cleaning that tank its terrible. It has curved cornered and because the tank is so tiny its hard to reach the corners. Because the cubes are so small if you stick a hand in or a brush in when its near full, you would over spill the water. =\


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Dawna, that's exactly what I thought when I saw one on display. A nightmare to clean!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I suppose even a soft toothbrush will scratch the acrylic?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

A tiny bottle brush or a soft foam paintbrush would work. I have a little brush that came with my hot magnum that I use for corners. Soft. But I. Sure you can take the containers off and rinse under a tap or use a soft sponge.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

April said:


> A tiny bottle brush or a soft foam paintbrush would work. I have a little brush that came with my hot magnum that I use for corners. Soft. But I. Sure you can take the containers off and rinse under a tap or use a soft sponge.


That's what I was thinking at first but then I realized it's a bit time consuming to dismantle each tank for water changes if they are planted, substrate and all.


----------

